# Catch and Release! pic heavy



## overworked (Jun 20, 2009)

I have 3 sets in this area and 2 have went untouched but this one has produced a pair of gray fox and this guy!










He is held by 3 toes in a sleepy creek 1 1/2.










Always fun letting these guys go!










Wife wouldn't reach down there and take the trap off wonder why:lol:



And here he is free and unharmed! He was the coolest looking tom I have had the pleasure to catch this far!


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

That is cool. I'd like to get up north and trap a bobcat.


----------



## Fishbomb (Nov 21, 2000)

Awesome pictures of a beautiful animal. Very nice. Thanks


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

The last picture is super sweet. Great looking animal...good job...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very nice, it's a shame you couldn't kep him.


----------



## overworked (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I wish I could have added him to my collection. He was the biggest Ive seen so far.

I'm not sure why we have such a short season? When I used to set 20 or so yote sets out I used to catch 4 or 5 bobcats a year. I do not believe the dnr knows how many there are out there. I only have 3 sets out and connected with him. Hope I can wack a yote or two before freeze up.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

damn! sure looks calm in the last picture. did him jump in the pick up and drive home with ya after??


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

a good way to release a bobcat is to use a grash can that u can put over it then u can release it away from u don;t have to worry about it coming after you


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Wife wouldn't reach down there and take the trap off wonder why:lol:

She was probley pissed cause the cat had long nails then her.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Beautiful animal! 

I'm sure he'd like to rip your face off, but he looks awful content in the last pic.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Good job with the release, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## overworked (Jun 20, 2009)

hemry1982 said:


> a good way to release a bobcat is to use a grash can that u can put over it then u can release it away from u don;t have to worry about it coming after you


 
I have never been to worried about them coming after me after a release. They really seem to freeze up after I get the trap off. I literally did a remake with a large tom that I had released setting ten feet away once. He would not leave. I don't think they know they are free. Next to a badger they are the meanest critter on the end of a chain though! Had a kit about rip my face off once. I had her in a mink trap and she had went into the culvert. When I seen it was a cat I thought it was a domestic cat so I grabbed the chain and pulled. Bad idea she came flying out of the culvert growling and dang near swatted me! No prob jeff I thought you guys would enjoy this thread. Thanks!


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

beautiful cat. that last picture is great!


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

overworked said:


> Thanks guys!! I wish I could have added him to my collection. He was the biggest Ive seen so far.
> 
> I'm not sure why we have such a short season? When I used to set 20 or so yote sets out I used to catch 4 or 5 bobcats a year. I do not believe the dnr knows how many there are out there. I only have 3 sets out and connected with him. Hope I can wack a yote or two before freeze up.


Take the time to report all bobcat catches to the DNR that is the best way to get the season and area's increased.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

By the way nice cat and congratulations.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Great looking cat,he sure looks ticked off!!


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Black Powder Trapper said:


> Take the time to report all bobcat catches to the DNR that is the best way to get the season and area's increased.


 I've called them every time I caught a cat for 5-6 years, it don't do any good. One time they even told me to move my traps somewhere else, so I wouldn't catch any more there.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

daoejo22 said:


> I've called them every time I caught a cat for 5-6 years, it don't do any good. One time they even told me to move my traps somewhere else, so I wouldn't catch any more there.


You need to get the info to Adam Bump the DNR furbearer biologist. I had a conversation with him at convention and he needs input from catches to make changes. It is also important to fill out the trapping survey if you get one.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

That last picture has screen saver wrote all over it........Great post, and good job on the release......Mack


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

One of the best post's I have read on here. You trappers never cease to amaze me. Top notch outdoorsman! I spend a lot of time in wilderness area's of the yoop and figure I am a pretty good woodsman, pfffft, I got nothing on you guys. Keep up the good work, I love reading this kind of stuff.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Over,

Great photos!

I agree it is a little challenge letting Bobcats loose. The one in my Avatar is one I also let loose.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I always love looking at pictures in the trapping section. Very cool pics!!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Wow, very cool pics. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Sweet pics, keep em coming!


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

David Duncan just a side note on releasing bobcat from a trap. I talked to two people who have released a lot of bobcat and they both recommended using a smelt dipping net. I have not had the opportunity to try it yet but I am sure I will sooner or later.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your pics. They are awesome creatures!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice pictures!! That is a nice looking cat too! OT


----------

